# COPA America Argentina 2011



## prisonersbreak (Jul 1, 2011)

WILL BRAZIL WIN HATTRICK IN COPA 11 OR WILL ARGENTINA GETS THE CROWN WITH HOME GROUND ADVANTAGE?
Fans of samba football should take time off to watch Copa América 2011 from 1 July to 24 July 2011!
First held in 1916 it is the oldest running international tournament in the world and for this 43rd edition you will see ten top teams from nations of South America competing for the coveted crown which is currently held by defending champion Brazil. 
Take notes of these important dates on COPA America 2011:
Group Stage: July 1- July 13
Quarterfinals: July 16- July 17
Semifinals: July 19- July 20
Third-place match: July 23
Final: July 24
You will be glad to know that YouTube will be streaming this whole tournament to over 50 countries worldwide.
Although we expect betting activities to reach high gear in the latter stages, for those punters who want to get good odds, now is the best time to place your bets. The nearer it is to the final, the less favorable the odds will be for winning more.
Let’s find out which teams are deemed the favorites to win the CUP. A quick look at Belfair’s outright shows the favorite to win is home team Argentina with Odds at 2; Brazil: 3.3, Uruguay: 11.5, and Chile: 15. 
The more popular Asian bookmaker, 12BET is similarly offering Outright on Argentina at 1.81; Brazil 2.75; Uruguay 12, and Chile 18.  12BET has also come out with Special markets like Double Chance.


----------



## fayeokay (Jul 1, 2011)

*Argentina’s Batista announced the 23 player list to the 2011*

BUENOS AIRES (AFP) - The Argentinean coach, Sergio Batista, announced this Saturday the final list of capped players who will play the 2011 Copa America, and took out of the list three players, Diego Valeri, Enzo Pérez and Luciano Monzón, all from local clubs.
The players, from Lanúns, Estudiantes and Boca Juniors, respectively, were the only to be taken out of the final list, that originally started with 26 players training in Argentina, according to the Argentinean Football Association (AFA).

The final players list is:

Goalkeepers: Sergio Romero (AZ Alkmaar, NET), Mariano Andujar (Catania, ITA) and Juan Pablo Carrizo (River Plate).

Defenders: Ezequiel Garay (Real Madrid, SPA), Pablo Zabaleta (Manchester City, ENG), Nicolas Burdisso (Roma, ITA), Gabriel Milito (Barcelona, SPA), Javier Zanetti (Internazionale, ITA), Nicolas Pareja and Marcos Rojo (Spartak Moscu, RUS).

Midfielders: Esteban Cambiasso (Internazionale, ITA), Javier Mascherano (Barcelona, SPA), Lucas Biglia (Anderlecht, BEL), Ever Banega (Valencia, SPA), Fernando Gago (Real Madrid, SPA) and Javier Pastore (Palermo, SPA).

Forwards: Lionel Messi (Barcelona, SPA), Carlos Tevez (Manchester City, ENG), Gonzalo Higuaín, Angel Di María (Real Madrid, SPA), Sergio Agüero (Athletic Madrid, SPA), Ezequiel Lavezzi (Napoli, ITA) and Diego Milito (Internazionale, ITA).


----------



## sc0field1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think this the most important league in Latin America... It is like EUFA in Europe??
List the countries joining this league...
1. Argentina - The Host Country
2. Bolivia 
3. Brasil - One of the Top Rank in this League.. 
4. Chile
5. Colombia
6. Equador
7. Paraguay
8. Peru
9. Uruguay
10. Venezuela
11. Costa Rica
12. Mexico


----------



## prisonersbreak (Jul 7, 2011)

COPA America 2011-7-07 08:45 Argentina VS Columbia. What are the Odds?

Competing with Columbia, Argentina will dominate and is expected to have a big victory. Good to back Argentina in getting 3 points from this match.  
12BET is offering: Argentina Handicap 1/1.5, Over/Under 2.5. 1X2 1.30, 4.75, 9.98 .


----------



## sc0field1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Argentina vs Colombia will meet tonight in Brigadier Gral. Estanislao López, in this match up, feel the heat and excitement brought to us by this two teams. This two teams will surely give their very best for their team to win and give us the fans a very exciting and wonderful game. Soccer, this sport is one of the most popular sport in the world, Copa America is one of the men's professional Soccer league that always giving us the fans an excitement in every game.


----------



## aponte12BZL (Jul 8, 2011)

Argentina vs Colombia Match was Draw (0 - 0)

Argentina vs Colombia match was a goaless draw.  Argentina remaing in Group A without any victory and Colombia leading in Group A with one victory.


----------



## aponte12BZL (Jul 8, 2011)

Bolivia vs Costa Rica on going..
The score is currently 0-1 in favor of Costa Rica..

Bolivia Last Match
July 2, 2011 Argentina 1 - Bolivia 1
Costa Rica Last Matches
July 3, 2011 Colombia 1 - 0 Costa Rica


----------



## Cherry0831 (Jul 8, 2011)

After deservedly holding hosts Argentina to a draw in their Copa America opener,

Bolivia will Thursday aim for at least a repeat as they face Costa Rica with a quarter-final place at stake.


----------



## pinklady5041 (Jul 8, 2011)

COPA   2011-7-9 06:15 Uruguay VS Chile

Uruguay and Chile are fighting to be the Group C winner. Both teams had impressive performances during the recent World Cup. From the latest statistics, Chile is considered fitter than Uruguay since the latter is filled with older players. 
After a draw in the first round, Uruguay cannot afford to lose to Chile. If Uruguay loses this match, its destiny will be set, even though they get a win in the last round.

 Chile which just took 3 points, from the group stage holds the upper hand. However we will not underestimate the Uruguay players who have been adapting and playing well as a team and they have the experience playing at the last World Cup. Uruguay players may show some extraordinary energy under great pressure and will go all out to be the group number 1 and to be in the final.

12BET is offering: Uruguay handicap at 0, Over/Under 2/2.5, Odds for 1X2: 2.53, 3.14, 2.73


----------



## aponte12BZL (Jul 9, 2011)

i was disappointed with Bolivia... goaless... in favor of Costa Rica that has scored 2!!!!!
HT-[0-1] FT-[0-2]
i was hoping that they will score on the 2nd half.... =(


----------

